# Automator: script Bash + sauvegarde TimeMachine



## gre.vanvyve (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour.
je suis sous Catalina 10.15.4 et Hight Sierra 10.13.x
J'aimerais réaliser une suite d'exécution de scripts
(j'ai certaines connaissances en Bash et j'en ai pas du tout en Applescript)

ceci pour excécuter des applications terminal (rsync, unison, borgbackup, ...)
sur un serveur en local d'une partition commune avec une Debian10 et formater en extFat.
suite à cela, lancer une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur ce même serveur de mon système macos.
(j'ai mis sur off l'option TimeMachine Automatique)

imaginons:
- Je devrais avoir accès à ce serveur (cela et en mode graphique cela donne: Aller > ce connecter au serveur... )
Puis:
- lancer un Rsync avec un ligne de commande précise (ce que je fais déjà manuellement en ligne de commande). Visible dans un terminal qui s'ouvrirait par la même occasion pour avoir un regard sur l'évolution de la synchronisation et qui se fermerait à la fin de cette tâche.
Enfin suivit de...
- lancer une sauvegarde TimeMachine

- éventuellement en option: réaliser cette suite de tâche au démarage ou/et exécuter un shutdown à la toute fin de celle-ci.

je n'ai pour l'instant utiliser Automator que pour lancer l'ouverture d'applications via des raccourcis clavier: dons soyons simple, je suis débutant.

merci | a+


----------

